# Ferret Hotel ( What Do You Think ) ???



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all , just wanted your valuable thoughts on an idea hubby and i came up with last night . we were thinking of setting up a puppy day care , and then also came up with the idea of a ferret holiday inn kinda thing , where we have say up to 4 ferts at any one time , while people went on holiday ? what are your thoughts on this do you think there could be any call for this ?  , Now i was thinking as we only have Ted(fert )and lives in with us maybe he could join them from time to time too , making some kinda large play den outside with a large play area attached . if i advertised only social ferts, do you think i could house 4 together , that do not normally live together ???  , obviously introducing them carefully first , as these fets would be other peoples and leaving them in our care would hate for anything to go wrong . any ideas, suggestions , advise , tips would be great , as this would be a joint business for me and hubby so we can be , and work together , doing what we enjoy being around animals . Would be great to hear from you all.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Unless you are going to supervise them 24/7 I wouldn't keep them together, same for the dogs.

We board dogs and rabbits. Rabbits are never put together and I would never dream of leaving any of the dogs together when they weren't supervised, if I go out they are seperated into different rooms all with locks or handles turned upside down to avoid them opening the doors.

You *cannot* take risks with other peoples pets. The fact that you are even considering this concerns me!


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the advise alan. this is why i have come here first . we would be here with them all day . but we do not have eyes the back of our heads lol, so hence the asking advise first . what if i was to house them all sperate , but to allow play time together , (which would be supervised ) as with the pupz. ??? as for pupz aged 12 wks to 6 months , i would only accept none aggresive cases. . we would be with them all day . i wouldnt really want to crate them , while i am out of site . ??? any ideas . ? what do you do ? ow many do you house at one time ? .


----------



## Ann Cutts (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there! I think its a great idea to have a Ferret Hotel and i would agree to keep them seperate, Im from nottingham which area are you from as i would use a ferret hotel. Go for it !:


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Ann Cutts said:


> Hi there! I think its a great idea to have a Ferret Hotel and i would agree to keep them seperate, Im from nottingham which area are you from as i would use a ferret hotel. Go for it !:


Hi Ann thank you , i live in the west midlands . how about you ? .


----------



## XtremeLady (May 19, 2008)

I have kept ferrets for many years - i think you will have a hard time making this work - sorry but honest opinion


----------



## Ann Cutts (Apr 22, 2008)

eieio said:


> Hi Ann thank you , i live in the west midlands . how about you ? .


Hi im from Nottingham, and im very new to this site and still finding my way around.! if you know of anyone that wants any kits i have 9 and there only 4 days old .I shall be giving them away at a later date to good homes only.
if you have any feeding tips for when there older please let me know.
many thanks x


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah i'd never let anyone put an "outsider" ferret with my own or anyone elses. Like someone wanted to breed my ferret with his but i said no because it wouldn't of been practical with 3 full males fighting.


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm only new so i am reading all the posts.

If I had to leave my ferrets with someone i would hate to think that they had been put with 'others' 

for one thing, I have noticed that we 'know' our ferrets but to many they look the same and in a crowd one bino looks like another and the same with the poleys 

When i had to put my dogs in kennels for the one and only time,and it was for 4 days, each had their own space and by the time we had done we had a whole block and they had a paddock of their own to play in!

Plus boarding someone elses animal is a big responsibility, you have their health and safety plus many other things to consider, what about insurance etc. there are so many variables. I would really look deeply into this before doing it.


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Guys just wanted to let you all know , i have decided against my ideas of any kind of boarding lol, just a mad idea i once had , did a lot of thinking and a lot of research and to be honest i have enough of my own pets to have even considered it, what i mad women am i !!!!!! . 

thanks for advise and comments tho


----------

